# Curry goat x2



## moikel (Jun 15, 2012)

I am tweaking this & doing a shoulder of a bigger goat.About 2.2 kg so close to 5 lb.

I will set it out clearly for those that asked for the recipe.

Its basically a wet curry rub then into MES.

This rub will be a bit more Malaysian,in style.

This home computer loads photos really slowly,so if you can look to my other curry posts you can see the Baba's curry powder distinctive packaging.

I do grind my own but the packets open so I should use it.

I will swap curry leaf to kaffir lime leaf,saves me going out again on another wet day,& give it a citrus note with some fresh lime juice. Shoulder is a good cut for this dish better than rack. I will rub it then let it sit for 2 hours then smoke it for 3.


----------



## moikel (Jun 16, 2012)

2 fat tabs curry powder, 6 cloves of garlic, 3x2 inch bit of ginger ,2x little finger size bit of fresh turmeric, 2 x scotch bonnets,(thats what I had in freezer) 3 x red shallots,2 limes,6-8 kaffir lime leaf,2 tabs palm sugar 2x limes, 1/3 bunch fresh cilantro roots & all. CBP salt.


----------



## moikel (Jun 16, 2012)

Put garlic,ginger turmeric,cilantro,shallots into food processer with some rice bran oil.Pureed.

Inyo a pan on low added curry powder lime juice & zest palm sugar,cooked it gently ,touch more oil ,kept it pretty tight cooked it maybe 3 minutes..

Rubbed it over goat. Nice colour.


----------



## nickyb (Jun 16, 2012)

That looks amazing.  I need to ask though where did you get the scotch bonnet?  I can't find anywhere around where I am at so any suggestions would be nice.

Nick

You know never mind.  Just saw the location you're in.  Probably not as that easy for me to get it from there.  LOL


----------



## moikel (Jun 16, 2012)

NickyB said:


> That looks amazing.  I need to ask though where did you get the scotch bonnet?  I can't find anywhere around where I am at so any suggestions would be nice.
> 
> Nick
> 
> You know never mind.  Just saw the location you're in.  Probably not as that easy for me to get it from there.  LOL


Its mid winter here & the fresh chilli is scarce 6 chilli was $3!.I wouldn't use frozen scotch bonnet if I had fresh chilli on my plants.Any chilli will do for this rub. If you cant get fresh turmeric powder is fine. Again I  had some frozen,it keeps really well.


----------



## moikel (Jun 16, 2012)

3 hours at 100c still a bit under. Rub is AAA + might have been a little heavy on scotch bonnet but not critical.

Shoulder is a nice cut of lamb or goat if you treat it right.

MES chugging away,pouring rain all day Australia play Wales in rugby on TV the only bright spot apart from this goat dish.

Will serve it with fried rice,flat bread. Certainly smells good.


----------



## moikel (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## moikel (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes its a scruffy plate but I am home alone & hungry!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I have got this right,its tasty,tender got a real broad spectrum of flavours.You get all the spice ,citrus & other aromatics & then that chilli at the end without it being stupid hot.But it does have some sting
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

It is different from the West Indies version but part of the same big family.

If I was making this as a traditional curry I would brown,meat ,onions then add curry paste fry then add liquid .From there it would be a slow simmer.Meat would be chopped up into bits .Curry ready when its falling off the bone. You can see my attempts at West Indian & Fijian in my other thread.

I haven't reinvented the wheel just changed things around a bit.

This would work really well with shoulder of lamb BUT  break the bones all the way through shoulder blade to get rub all the way through.

Hoped you liked it. MICK


----------



## venture (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks like an excellent meal!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel (Jun 17, 2012)

Redid the leftovers.Chopped it smaller with cleaver.Fried some of the leftover rub with a chopped onion,put goat in  1x can coconut milk some water then simmered it.

Pretty good curry paste when its all said & done.Nice smokey flavour in the finished dish.


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks amazing


----------



## moikel (Sep 18, 2012)

Smokinjoe1970 said:


> Looks amazing


Glad you liked it. I heard there is more goat in the butcher shops because we are shipping goat skins to China for leather? I like it, cheaper than lamb less fat. Lots of ways to do it but the curry goat I posted here,Jamaican,Fijian &Malaysian my personal favourites.


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Sep 18, 2012)

Well Here In Arkansas Its Big Business Seems everyones Got Them I saw some Nigerian dwarfs ( also a meat Goat ) for $20.00 ea today I didnt Buy any yet  But I'm planning on a Boer This winter and a hog, I want to have the Hog Butchered and actually smoke and cure the Hams.  I've smoked and frozen Butts and Brisket before It holds very well But I want to do an Old Prairie type (smokehouse smoking)


----------



## moikel (Sep 18, 2012)

Boer goats very popular here.We have a hell of a lot of wild goats in the drier regions. There is an industry catching them live. Its then a matter of improving the genetics by using quality billies ,like Boers ,Anglo-Nubians depending on what your end use is. $20 is good buying. They were a greatly under rated animal in my opinion for many years here. The milk got them a following then it just rolled on from there.

I find them a great alternative to lamb but bear in mind I also eat Alpaca
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Its a another deal altogether.


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey I won't Lie I'd Try an alpaca Shoot I'm In Arkansas man They Eat Opposum , Raccoon and Nutria Rats here Alpaca wouldn't seem Like a big deal ( I said They... NOT me) lol


----------

